# Mississipppi memebers



## Dennis K

Are there any members in the North Mississippi area or local chapter?


----------



## JKicker

Hi Dennis. I'm in N. MS.


----------



## Dennis K

*Hi*

Amory here. Just starting in pen turning. Lathe should be here tomorrow. Looking thru kits for first pen to turn. Its between a slimline or sierra kit. Also need to get turning tools. Looking at ones from Craft supplies USA. Maybe the starter kit with tolls, supplies and dvd.


----------

